# need some advise



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

what tricky is it to swap a RB25DET engine into a 1989 240 SX??

Thanks guys


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

there's a sticky right above this post explaining the RB swaps. i suggest you start searching before you post.


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

well it didnt give me the info i needed nor did your coment so thanks for you help


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

i just want to know if anyone knows of a place where i can get more info for example a website of some kind


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

that gave me the technical advise i am looking for $$$$ amount thats all the sticky did help thou


----------



## Driftmonster (Dec 21, 2006)

check out these guys, shogunstyleperformance.com, they seem to be pretty knowledgeable about sr and rb swaps.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Have you tried contacting Mckiney Motorsports? They've done evry RB swap you can think of(well, i dont know bout the RB30...)


----------

